# Gehäuselüfter des Zalman Z11 Plus steuern



## cr4nk5tyl3 (11. Juni 2013)

*Gehäuselüfter des Zalman Z11 Plus steuern*

Hallo,
ich habe heute meinen neuen Rechner aufgebaut. Dabei bin ich leider auf das Problem gestoßen, dass ich einen der Gehäuselüfter nicht steuern kann.
Es handelt sich insgesamt um 5 Gehäuselüfter. 3 Stück werden direkt mit einem 4-Pin Molex ans Netzteil angeschlossen. Das ist auch kein Problem, sie laufen schön langsam und sind sehr leise.
Die zwei anderen Lüfter haben 3-pin Anschlüsse fürs MoBo. In meiner Mainboardanleitung (ASRock H77 Pro4/MVP) steht, dass die Lüfter an den Ports CHA_FAN1 und CHA_FAN2 (Seite 35) Lüftersteuerung unterstützen.
Also dachte ich mir, kein Problem, schließ ich die zwei lauten Lüfter dort an und alles ist gut. Nur leider ist der CHA_FAN1 ein 4-pin Anschluss und der CHA_FAN2 ein 3-pin Anschluss. Wenn ich nen Lüfter bei CHA_FAN2 einstecke lässt er sich ohne Probleme steuern, aber wenn ich den 3-pin auf den 4-pin CHA_FAN1 stecke ist er leider nicht steuerbar. Das ist ziemlich ärgerlich, weil mein System insgesamt sehr leise ist und einer der Gehäuselüfter dann immer deutlich rauszuhören ist.
Link zur Manual: ftp://europe.asrock.com/manual/H77 Pro4MVP.pdf  (Seite 13 und 35).
Wäre dankbar wenn jemand eine Idee hat!
Gruß


----------



## zeta75 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter des Zalman Z11 Plus steuern*

schließ Ihn doch auch mit Adapter an Molex mit 5/7 V an .Oder du kaufst eine LS  dann kannst Du alle Lüfter von da aus optimal steuern   (unter 20,-)


----------



## L-Patrick (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter des Zalman Z11 Plus steuern*

Oder du kaufst/baust dir ein Y-Kabel, dann kannst du die 2 Lüfter an den einen 3-Pin_stecker am MoBo anschließen. Kostet ne Mark 50.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter des Zalman Z11 Plus steuern*

Warum überhaupt 5 Lüfter? Einen in die Front ein weiterer in die Rückwand und bei Bedarf einer in den Deckel


----------



## joe-der-PCler1 (11. Juni 2013)

Wenn du schon 5 Lüfter hast dann würd ich dir aber auch eine Lüftersteuerung empfehlen.


----------



## zeta75 (11. Juni 2013)

*AW: Gehäuselüfter des Zalman Z11 Plus steuern*

[QUOTEhttp://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Luefter/Luefter-Controller/Fan-Controller-525-Zoll/Zalman-ZM-MFC1-Plus-Luefter-Controller-silver::6916.html][/QUOTE] würde zum Lian passen

Caseking.de » Lüfter » Lüfter-Controller » Fan-Controller - 3,5 Zoll » Scythe Kaze Q 3,5 Zoll Fancontroller - black  3,5 Zoll habe ich im Gehäuse verbaut


----------

